# Long coat or short coat?



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

How many of you have silky coat Maltese? 
How many cotton coat?
How or when could you tell the difference?

Since I like to gather information :yes: , especially your opinions about Maltese  :wub: , 
here is a question I have been thinking about a lot lately. :wacko1: 

Do you prefer long coat or a short puppy coat?

Why?

Which type of coat does your dog have?

And if you choose a short coat, when did you cut it short and did you do it yourself? :ThankYou: 


</span>


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Jun 22 2008, 04:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595177


> Since I like to gather information :yes: , especially your opinions about Maltese  :wub: ,
> here is a question I have been thinking about a lot lately. :wacko1:
> 
> Do you prefer long coat or a short puppy coat?
> ...



I like the puppy cut (lamb cut) on Clifford. He has a very cottony coat that is impossible to brush through. He doesn't really matt, but his coat long is a ton of work. I finally gave up on growing his coat out when he was 7months old, and my groomer did it. I am lucky to have such a wonderful groomer. I take pics in so there are not mistakes.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*I prefer long coats myself, but I also think the puppy cuts are cute. London is 6 months old and has never been clipped, but I sadly am going to have to keep her in a puppy cut because she gets too hot here in the summer (even inside). I do know from previous experience that a short cut is MUCH easier to take care of, but really, full coats aren't THAT difficult. *


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm ALL ABOUT THE HAIR :wub: . They are a long haired breed , if I wanted short fur I would have gone for a different dog  . My pups all have beautiful silky coats , that I gloat over on a daily basis . I will NEVER cut . Sarah


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I prefer the puppy cut on Bella because it fits her personality the best, not to mention I can't stand the daily brushing. Her coat grew until she was almost a year old. Looking back at photos from then, those are my least favorite. Tomorrow is her birthday and she'll be four. She still very much acts like I puppy so why not let her look like one too.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:biggrin: looks like you are really thinking about a puppy cut for Mateo  I love puppy cuts. when I got sparkey I wanted him to have very long hair but once he got a puppy cut that was it, he stayed in puppy cut since then. he just looks much happier and he doesn't have to go through a lot of grooming which he hates. he does like his brush though but not if he has mats. but no mats with puppy cut. I say try it , if you don't like it it will be back the way it was in about 4 months. keep the hair on his head longer. :sHa_banana: 
I cut sparkey's hair when he was 11 months old. 

I started cutting it myself maybe for about a year I think. he is even happier about that now. he gets a break everytime he wants one. and lots of treats. 


PS. don't listen to Sarah :no2: :smrofl:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Jun 22 2008, 02:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595177


> Since I like to gather information :yes: , especially your opinions about Maltese  :wub: ,
> here is a question I have been thinking about a lot lately. :wacko1:
> 
> Do you prefer long coat or a short puppy coat?
> ...


I havent had Mia in a "puppy cut" I just had her cut what I think is pretty short compared to her other haircuts! She has NEVER been in a full coat and dont ever plan on it! She doesnt LOVE the grooming, so I like the shorter hair. I havent seen too many other malts, but I think her hair is more cottony, but the CH has done wonders with it and it feels less "dead". I had my groomer cut her hair! I told her NO CLIPPERS though!! I didnt want that damage to it. I think her last cut was a few months ago. I need to make an appointment to get her cut shortER really soon! Her hair grows so fast!


EDIT:

Here is the link to her last haircut! Pictures are on page 2 and you can see her body on post 17. You can see its not THAT short! Link To Mia's Last Haircut


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

P.P.S - DON'T LISTEN TO FAY !!!!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

QUOTE (Sparkey @ Jun 22 2008, 03:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595185


> PS. don't listen to Sarah :no2: :smrofl:[/B]


QUOTE (dogloverx3 @ Jun 22 2008, 03:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595189


> P.P.S - DON'T LISTEN TO FAY !!!! [/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

When I researched the maltese breed I was sure I wanted one with long HAIR, I still do, unfortunately I didn't realize they could have silk or cotton hair, :blush: and wouldn't you know Matilda has cotton hair :smcry: her hair mats something terrible :bysmilie: and doesn't grow fast, so I decided if I had to go with a puppy cut then she would wear clothes. Matilda loves her hair short, she isn't one to sit and let me groom her much.  so when the time comes and we get another maltese I will make sure he or she has the silk hair and that baby WILL have long hair. I love seeing maltese in there long hair. :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jun 22 2008, 03:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595195


> When I researched the maltese breed I was sure I wanted one with long HAIR, I still do, unfortunately I didn't realize they could have silk or cotton hair, :blush: and wouldn't you know Matilda has cotton hair :smcry: her hair mats something terrible :bysmilie: and doesn't grow fast, so I decided if I had to go with a puppy cut then she would wear clothes. Matilda loves her hair short, she isn't one to sit and let me groom her much.  so when the time comes and we get another maltese I will make sure he or she has the silk hair and that baby WILL have long hair. I love seeing maltese in there long hair. :wub:[/B]



Thats another reason I like Mia's hair shorter, she can wear clothes and not be a matted mess!! I do keep her face longer though!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I could have grown Archie's hair long, if I wanted to - his hair was pretty long at one point.

But Abbey's hair matts way too easily, it was a no-brainer - short hair for her!!!


I like long hair on their ears and tails - and short everywhere else. They can wear clothes and still have that long hair "look".


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I love love love the Maltese full coat but both Nikki and I do not have the patience (and I do not have the energy) to maintain a full coat. 

Nikki has very silky hair, and she now has a puppy cut. I think that she looks very cute. I think that she likes it too. We live in the South. :smheat: 

I haven't posted photos of her puppy cut because one of her legs was shaved when she was spayed recently, so she has one "poodle cut" leg, all shaved except for her foot which is fluffy. :brownbag: The shaved leg is more noticeable right now because she is going through that "leggy" growth spurt, but still weighs 4.5 pounds. 

You'll have to weigh whether you and your Malt have enough patience and whether you want to put time and effort into daily intense grooming. I would if I could!

Edited: The groomer did the puppy cut last month after Nikki turned 7 months old.


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Jun 22 2008, 04:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595177


> Since I like to gather information :yes: , especially your opinions about Maltese  :wub: ,
> here is a question I have been thinking about a lot lately. :wacko1:
> 
> Do you prefer long coat or a short puppy coat?
> ...


I prefer the puppy cut. There are some other short cuts that I don't particularly care for, though. 

I'm not sure which coat ours have, though Tucker's is thicker and more coarse than Riley's. We had Tucker cut for the first time when he was around 3 months and have done him every 4-5 weeks since then. He is 9 months old. We didn't get Riley until he was just over 3 months and had him groomed for the first time just before he was 4 months old. While I've trimmed certain areas myself (around the face and behinds), I've never attempted to do the full cut.

We live in Tennessee and the humidity gets almost unbearable in the summer. There are 6 Maltese within less than 2 blocks of us and they all have the shorter "doo". They still don't do really well on the hotter days (and we haven't even hit July yet!), but I can't imagine what they'd be like if their hair was long. 

Even with the short hair, they still get a few small mats around their ears and tails, where the hair is longer. But they are manageable. That, in itself, is a big plus! Plus, the puppy cuts make them look younger and they seem more playful :Happy_Dance: 

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Long, long, short, long, short, long, long, long, short, long, long, long, long, long, short, LONG.

THAT is how my mind changes and changes. Personally I do prefer long, that is the way a Maltese coat is suppose to be, in MY mind. However there are times and things that come along to change that desire or wish.

I have seen some over the moon cute puppy cuts... and also one Cozy cut I love. THAT is why I got Wookie cut down, just his body.

And as far as Glory goes, oh YES I would love to dress her in beautiful things but, I am trying hard to get her coat grown out and until I do all I can for her to have a great full coat and then find out it won't work so well... she is in long coat, so no new clothing for now.

I LOVE this Puppy Cut and this dog, I wish like heck I could find out who this dog is!







Ahhh SO cute!

enJOY,
Melanie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I keep the body coat very short as I like dressing her in clothes most 
of the time. I find it tough to put them thru grueling comb outs of mats so
whatever it takes works for whatever type coat. The most endearing
thing about this breed is their sweet personality not hair. IMHO


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

2nd - :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: this made me laugh so much since I posted and then went to do Mateo's bath and grooming! I posted at 2:45 and now it is 5:00! I just finished! I do enjoy grooming, but it is really time consuming. The funniest part :smilie_tischkante: is that he went and did a head dive into Molly's big water bowl and totally wets his face and his front paws! Now I am :smrofl: :wacko1: </span>
<div class=\'quotetop\'>QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Jun 22 2008, 04:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595230<div class=\'quotemain\'>Long, long, short, long, short, long, long, long, short, long, long, long, long, long, short, LONG.

THAT is how my mind changes and changes. Personally I do prefer long, that is the way a Maltese coat is suppose to be, in MY mind. However there are times and things that come along to change that desire or wish.

I have seen some over the moon cute puppy cuts... and also one Cozy cut I love. THAT is why I got Wookie cut down, just his body.

And as far as Glory goes, oh YES I would love to dress her in beautiful things but, I am trying hard to get her coat grown out and until I do all I can for her to have a great full coat and then find out it won't work so well... she is in long coat, so no new clothing for now.

I LOVE this Puppy Cut and this dog, I wish like heck I could find out who this dog is!







Ahhh SO cute!

enJOY,
Melanie

<span style="color:#ff0000">I totallyagree with you! My mind does the same thing and it's making me crazy!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I think malts are adorable in just about any cut. 



Joy


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I like LONG - but I have seen some WONDERFUL puppy cuts on the maltese here and they look so cute.I like Sparkey's look quite a bit - and Zoe and Jet have cute cuts. I'm not sure where I'll end up....
Atticus and Grace have silky coats and they are super easy to maintain - a world of difference from Rugby's cottony coat that matts so quickly.
I do not know what kind of coat Scout has yet....

I have been using the wonderful summer heat to help dry - I wash all 4 (takes about an hour) then I put each wet pup in the crates and go do other things come back and start brushing out the 1st one and this past Sat. I didn't even have to use the blow dryer - it took an hour or less to brush everyone out!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I love long & I love short. A well groomed Maltese in full coat is beautiful. I also think there's nothing more adorable than a Malt in a good puppycut. It's more practical for me to keep Boo & Hannah in short cuts.None of us want to deal with mats & constant grooming. I prefer the long or med. length ears, topknot & long tail though. I do sometimes think about growing them out, but my practical side always wins.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I prefer Pebble's in a longer coat. She just got cut down extremely short about a month ago and I think she looked so much cuter with her long hair.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Jun 22 2008, 04:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595177


> Since I like to gather information :yes: , especially your opinions about Maltese  :wub: ,
> here is a question I have been thinking about a lot lately. :wacko1:
> 
> Do you prefer long coat or a short puppy coat?
> ...


I think (if the coat is up to standard) the full coat is very beautiful, and really makes your dog look amazing and breathtaking! But, this requires a lot of maintenance. I let Midis grow out to full coat when I first got him because I wanted to see what his coat would be like. I was rewarded with a very silky, straight and smooth coat, for all my troubles taken with the daily grooming. Midis is not an "itty bitty" dog; his hair in full coat (to the ground from top of back) is about 12" long! That is a heck of a lot of hair to groom daily! Quite a bit of difference from a little 4 or 5 lb'er that has maybe a maximium of 6 inches of length, at most. So once Midis' hair got to the ground I did have him clipped in a puppy cut. He loves it and so do I! 

When he was in full coat I groomed him myself, but took him to the vet's for his nails and sometimes to the groomer at the vet's to have his pads trimmed up short. When his is in a puppy clip I take him to my groomer every two or three months to clip him and scissor trim his ears and beard (which I keep short now), but I groom him daily as I have his tail and topknot still in full length. I have to re-do his topknot everyday or at least every other day, to keep it from getting matted.

Cyndi


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love a Maltese in a long, full coat, but it doesn't work for Lady and me. She doesn't have the proper coat plus I love to dress her every day. It's so hot here in North Carolina I keep her pretty short in the summer, but in the winter I prefer a 2-3" puppy cut.

I really admire all of you who can keep up with a full coat. All that work shows!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (dogloverx3 @ Jun 22 2008, 04:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595183


> I'm ALL ABOUT THE HAIR :wub: . They are a long haired breed , if I wanted short fur I would have gone for a different dog  . My pups all have beautiful silky coats , that I gloat over on a daily basis . I will NEVER cut . Sarah[/B]


Aside from the fact that I just love the Maltese breed (their personality, cuteness, among other things) the reason I have a long-haired dog breed that I am now keeping clipped is because there is no short haired dog breed (small dog) that I am aware of that does not shed. Even those that claim "minimal shedding" usually have a double coat, which means the undercoat sheds. I cannot STAND a shedding dog on me. I really think that it is disgusting to run your hand over a dog and come away with a handful of hair. So, maybe that is another reason why people choose long haired breeds and then choose to keep the hair short. 

Your dogs are beautiful and I have no idea how you manage to keep that many long haired breeds in full coat and well groomed, so kudos to you, Sarah! 

Cyndi


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Well...since all but a couple of my Maltese have been purchased as show quality or show potential, I've had nice coats to deal with. I generally keep my kids in long coat. Soda I kept cutting down because he had a couple surgeries and looked ridiculous with different lengths of hair. He has sooooo much coat now with the hot summer I find myself hosing him down to be outside for any length of time. If it weren't for national's coming up, I'd chop it off for his comfort in the heat. 

The clippers will change the texture of the ends of the coat. Either get it cut with scissors or, as you grow it out, keep trimming the ends with scissors. Soda's coat went back to its proper texture with trimming. His coat does not mat and is easy to keep. He doesn't like his face banded, so that's the only thing that lacks in growth.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

--Long (or medium) coat
--because it's pretty!
--I cut Perri's when he turned one bc he just didn't have the quality of hair to keep it in full coat. So I keep it a medium length and it looks better. 
--I most definately did not cut it lol--groomer does that.

Just saw your other questions--his coat definatley isn't silky, so more on the cottony side but straight. His hair is both thick and fine at the same time....if that makes sense! It's very easy to keep up with though, mats aren't a problem luckily.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

When I bought Lizzie 7 years ago I had fantasies about keeping her in long coat. I slaved over her coat for over a year before giving up. As a puppy she had an awful cottony coat that matted like crazy. I'd spend hours getting out matts only to find they would return the next day. Now she's kept in a puppy coat and we're both happier. 

My longing for a beautiful coat continued though and lead me to Sophie. I had never intended to have 2 Maltese but my desire for a nice coat was so strong that I couldn't resist. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: When she passed away I missed her and grooming so much that I got another. Now I have Smudge who has an even prettier coat. She's learned to love grooming since it gives us time together She's generally not a cuddly gal but on the grooming table she's putty in my hands. It's too bad she's such a wild woman on the ground and breaks her coat doing tummy slides on the carpet. :goof: :goof: :goof: 

Cathy A


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Jun 22 2008, 02:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595177


> How many of you have silky coat Maltese?
> How many cotton coat?
> How or when could you tell the difference?
> 
> ...



You added questions! 
I think Jax has a cottony coat on his back half. He has a little wave, but I think that showed up after I had him trimmed down (around 10 months). I love the look of the full coat, but I've been tempted to cut Jax down. However, I just saw a Maltese in a short cut and did not like it. Then we went shopping and I had several people comment on how pretty he is! So it looks like we'll stay in a long coat for a little while  

Also, Jax is really easy to groom and he doesn't mat very much. He just got a bath today, for the first time in 2 weeks (I know, bad mom!). He had a few mats, but not bad. I only comb him out about every other day, sometimes longer and only run into a few mats here and there. If I notice a mat while I pet him, I immediately get it out! I don't want those things to grow! 

I think you don't know until you try it. But I'm sure little Mateo will be adorable however you have his hair!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jun 22 2008, 09:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595388


> QUOTE (joyomom @ Jun 22 2008, 02:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595177





> How many of you have silky coat Maltese?
> How many cotton coat?
> How or when could you tell the difference?
> 
> ...



You added questions!  
I think Jax has a cottony coat on his back half. He has a little wave, but I think that showed up after I had him trimmed down (around 10 months). I love the look of the full coat, but I've been tempted to cut Jax down. However, I just saw a Maltese in a short cut and did not like it. Then we went shopping and I had several people comment on how pretty he is! So it looks like we'll stay in a long coat for a little while  

Also, Jax is really easy to groom and he doesn't mat very much. He just got a bath today, for the first time in 2 weeks (I know, bad mom!). He had a few mats, but not bad. I only comb him out about every other day, sometimes longer and only run into a few mats here and there. If I notice a mat while I pet him, I immediately get it out! I don't want those things to grow! 

I think you don't know until you try it. But I'm sure little Mateo will be adorable however you have his hair!  

[/B][/QUOTE]

I am thinking of trying my best to keep him longer (maybe not all the way to the ground :smpullhair: 
Since he is only 8 months I am thinking he is getting his adult coat now. What do you think?
That could be causing the mats. I do get them as soon as I find them. 
Tomorrow I am going to buy some cowboy magic that everyone has raved about. That may help some too.
Jax will look cute no matter how you keep him! He is such a cutie pie!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Riley has nice thick straight hair so i keep in full coat (figures the one i rescue has the best coat). Chloe has very fine thin wavey hair and i grew it to a full coat and i didn't quite like it on her so i got her cut short (lamb cut with her face bobbed), i love that cute on her and i love dressing her up. Noelle (my other rescue) i'm not sure about yet. She's about 6 months old and her hair is straight, but where her hair parts is wavey, so she may also be in a lamb cut with a bobbed face. We will wait and see when her adult coat comes in. I personally prefer a maltese in a full coat and i'm so glad that at least one of my three is in full coat. I find grooming them to be very relaxing except for Chloe the Saber Tooth Tiger. She's not too keen on the grooming thing, but using the grooming table has helped quite a bit.


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

Babygirl is definitely cottony. I can comb her hair up & it stays up in the air like a spiked do. I was hoping to let her hair grow out so that maybe the weight of it would pull it down, but everytime I give her bath & blow-dry it, she ends up looking more & more like a big white puff ball! 

I am hoping to find someone who I can trust (not Petsmart...they did a butchered mess on her the last time), & get a puppy cut. I am brushing her a couple times a day & she still seems to get those little mats. She has something going on around her shoulder blades that really causes her hair to mat really bad. I have pretty much had to cut them out. Another reason...we live in the desert & although she stays in the house where it's cool, it's miserable for her outside in the 115 degree heat.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I think there is nothing more beautiful than a Maltese in a full coat. But I just don't have the time or the talent it would take to maintain a full coat on one, much less two, so I keep mine in a short cut. 

I do the haircuts myself. I had Susie first, so the poor thing was my guinea pig! I have to admit, my first few attempts were laughable! :blush: It took me a while to figure out the look I wanted, and even longer to be able to achieve that look, but I was finally able to settle on a cut that I'm happy with.

They both have silky coats, but Susie is a bit silkier than Sadie, I think. Although Sadie's hair is straiter. Susie's hair is a little wavy, especially near her back end.

I don't remember how old Susie was when I gave her the first haircut - maybe 7 months? I waited a little longer with Sadie; she was 10 months old, and her hair had gotten quite long. Looking back at pictures of her then, I do think her hair is cuter the way it is now. Here's a picture of Sadie then and now:









But like I said, I think a Maltese in a full coat is simply breathtaking, and I applaud everyone who puts in the time and effort to keep their Malts in a full coat. :thmbup: But long or short, I think ALL Maltese are beautiful and adorable! :tender:


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Jun 22 2008, 06:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595230


> Long, long, short, long, short, long, long, long, short, long, long, long, long, long, short, LONG.
> 
> THAT is how my mind changes and changes. Personally I do prefer long, that is the way a Maltese coat is suppose to be, in MY mind. However there are times and things that come along to change that desire or wish.
> 
> ...






Kaia my female has long silky hair and Gucci my male is growing out a shorter cut. His hair is alot more cottney now but since I just got him i'm not sure what it will look like once it grows out!!! I love the longer coat so i'd like to see what it grows out like


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

_Sadie Layne definitely has a cotton coat with a bit of curl, and Oliver Riley is straight and silky. I could tell the difference between cotton and silky coats after getting Oliver (we had Sadie first). 

Since Sadie and Ollie are only 3 and 2 months, respectively, I'm not certain which coat I prefer. I guess time will tell.  I believe that long coats and short coats each have their pros and cons, though. Long coats are, indeed, elegant and breathtaking, yet difficult to maintain. Puppy cuts are simply adorable and easier to maintain, but there's always that question in the back of our minds dreaming of how our babies would look with long, flowing locks. 

For now, I'm doing my best to grow their coats long for the upcoming Chicago winter. I can already tell, though, that Sadie's cottony coat is going to be the death of me, as it mats quite easily. I have figured out, though, that Olive oil works wonders on mats and gives Sadie's coat a more silky look. I just use it as you all have explained the use of Silk Spirits (well, at least until my order comes in :smilie_daumenpos: ).

I definitely agree with previous posts in that Maltese are simply the cutest dogs, no matter the length of their coats. I, too, applaud your efforts in maintaining long coats, and LOVE that "Lamb" cut, as well.

Angela
_


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Natures Encore @ Jun 24 2008, 05:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595870


> _Sadie Layne definitely has a cotton coat with a bit of curl, and Oliver Riley is straight and silky. I could tell the difference between cotton and silky coats after getting Oliver (we had Sadie first).
> 
> Since Sadie and Ollie are only 3 and 2 months, respectively, I'm not certain which coat I prefer. I guess time will tell.  I believe that long coats and short coats each have their pros and cons, though. Long coats are, indeed, elegant and breathtaking, yet difficult to maintain. Puppy cuts are simply adorable and easier to maintain, but there's always that question in the back of our minds dreaming of how our babies would look with long, flowing locks.
> 
> ...



Ok, so yes . . . we have an update. Zoe Isa Bella is our newest addition, and she has a very thick, silky coat. She's such a pretty little girl. Sadie's coat, as I stated before is going to be the death of me. Her coat is definitely cotton and very thin. I know she's only four months old, and her adult coat hasn't come in yet, but I just couldn't stand the constant matting no matter how often I brush her. So, I gave her a shorter cut today. It's about an inch around the body and 1.5" on the legs. I left the top and tail, although did trim it a bit. I know she "feels" so much better, but being this was my first time grooming and I didn't have any clippers, I'm not certain she "looks" better. :brownbag: The fur underneath her puppy coat is more of a silky texture, and not quite so curly, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it thickens up now, and stays silky.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE (dogloverx3 @ Jun 22 2008, 10:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595183


> I'm ALL ABOUT THE HAIR :wub: . They are a long haired breed , if I wanted short fur I would have gone for a different dog  . My pups all have beautiful silky coats , that I gloat over on a daily basis . I will NEVER cut . Sarah[/B]


hi i feel the same as sahara  i said i would never cut too i love the long hair :smheat: but last year i went to visit my sister in capetown ,i was promised suga would be brushed ect ,wanted to die when mick said he had her hair cut for a serprise :smheat: some ?? serprise ..jo


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Jun 22 2008, 02:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595177


> How many of you have silky coat Maltese?
> How many cotton coat?
> How or when could you tell the difference?
> 
> ...


Geez, I missed this post!

All 4 of my dogs have silk coats although Lucy's is probably the 'worst'. 

Do not feel like you have failed with grooming - Mateo has a really fine silk coat that is hard to manage! His bro has an easier coat type and it's still hard to manage. I could tell all three pups had silk coats early on but Chowder's turned out more durable.

Lucy's coat I cut short the first time at 6 mos when it started getting out of control with matting. Like JMM said, the ends are damaged from the clippers but we're getting there!


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

QUOTE (dogloverx3 @ Jun 22 2008, 02:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595183


> I'm ALL ABOUT THE HAIR :wub: . They are a long haired breed , if I wanted short fur I would have gone for a different dog  . My pups all have beautiful silky coats , that I gloat over on a daily basis . I will NEVER cut . Sarah[/B]


I am with you 100% Sarah. It is ALL ABOUT THE HAIR. The hair is what got my attention in the beginning and still gets my attention now. My girls are in long coats but they still play, wrestle and roll around. The long hair doesn't stop them from playing and racing around nor does it make them appear hotter then my others did when they were in puppy cuts. I am pretty lucky this time around and have 3 with fairly easy coats to maintain. They get brushed nightly as part of our bedtime routine. I even think they enjoy that one on one time. The hair is here to stay.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

LONG definitely! I don't have a maltese yet, but when I do she will be in full coat! I have two yorkies...one whose coat doesn't grow well but we are always trying to grow and one who was shaved when I got him in October...but we are growing it out and it's coming along well! He's got a soft coat too but we have NO problems with matting, even though he wears clothing regularly. I love the grooming that goes along with these dogs though...wouldn't have it any other way.

I LOVE LOVE LOVE full coats on Maltese, Yorkies, and Shih tzus :wub: Can't imagine cutting that beautiful hair off.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm neutral - I think it depends on the individual dog, the type of hair and the time and/or patience one has to take care of it.
I always kept Eloise :wub: in a puppy cut - she just wasn't the long-hair type, and she had a cute little body shape that looked good that way. Bonnie :wub: has finer, silkier hair and so far, she just seems like the long-hair type - not to the floor, but to below her knees. It just seems right on her and she doesn't seem to mind being brushed several times a day. To each his
own - they're all beautiful!


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

We live in Louisiana and it is WAY too hot for a long coat! Bentley would suffocate! So, we keep it short in the summer and I like to let it get a little longer in the winter. He looks so cute when he is all scruffy! We recently got "the archie" cut and we love it. Bentley used to have a really silky, wavy coat, but it has started changing in the last few months and has become much more thick, cottony and soft.


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

Short definitely! I tried to let her hair grow out, but mats, mats, mats! I could brush, brush, brush, then she would get down, go play & come back in 30 minutes & have MORE mats! I finally gave in & cut it short & it is so much easier to keep. I clipped her really short & now it's growing back out & it looks great! She has the thick, cottony, wavey coat, so short is definitely going to be the style for her. We live in Arizona & have very hot summers, so I know that she enjoys it being short. I so wanted her to have a long, beautiful like Sassy, but, it's just not going to happen. Guess all I can do is dream now!


----------



## scodoublet (Apr 3, 2008)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Jun 22 2008, 05:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595177


> How many of you have silky coat Maltese?
> How many cotton coat?
> How or when could you tell the difference?
> 
> ...


Chase and Chance are both kept in a puppy cut with short ears also. Their tails are kept fairly long though. It looks like a PomPom on their butts LoL! I'm pretty sure they both have silky coats. At least it feels really silky to me. We take them both to the groomer. Don't want to mess them up trying it ourselves... hehe :blush:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Oscar and Pasha have puppy cut but we kept the top knots. Oscar used to have long hair in his younger years because he has a nice silky coat. Pasha has cottony coat so anything more than 1.5 inches just becomes too much work. Our new puppy Raine has a very straight silky coat and we haven't decided what to do yet (we'll probably keep it long if it's not too much work). 

Clifford's mom, Clifford hair cut is so cute! Do you have a closer up pic? I'd love to show our groomer for Pasha. Right now he looks like he's naked because the groomer almost shave it all off. I'll post some pics of our Malts so you can see they're a little naked (or so my mom said).


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE (dogloverx3 @ Jun 22 2008, 10:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595183


> I'm ALL ABOUT THE HAIR :wub: . They are a long haired breed , if I wanted short fur I would have gone for a different dog  . My pups all have beautiful silky coats , that I gloat over on a daily basis . I will NEVER cut . Sarah[/B]


iam with shara :yes: jo


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy has a heavy thick silk coat and has been long since she was about 1 yr. old. But as she will be 6 yrs. old in Dec. '08 I am still thinking that she has paid her dues and I am looking for a groomer whom I think I can trust to shorten her coat.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Announcement!

I have decided (until I change my mind in the future) to have Wolfie have a short body, legs, topknot and uhhhhh, that's it.

His coat is cottony and when it grows....it puffs out like a fluffy mop that is difficult to manage and when his top knot is long with a short body.....he looks goofy.

He goes outdoors to play and rough houses at the small dog park and I want him to be manageable.


I may switch gears come Winter.....


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

i think when summer come in aus.i will have jessica in puppy cut.as it is very hot here in summer.  i don;t know yet i will do myself or get groomer to do it.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I keep Maggie in full coat and we live in South Florida. She does just fine with the heat. I would like to keep both Maggie and Abbie in full coat, but we'll see. I love what my fiance calls the bobble head cut, long face, ear, top knot, tail, and fluffy paws.


----------

